# Insane_report (iowa Hunt)



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

Just returned from Iowa hunting pheasant with my brother and we had a great time..

Took my dog out for his first wild hunt and he did great working the fields but needs to use his nose a little more..This will come with time i am told..

We hunted 3 straight days and had our limit the first two days but fell short by one on the third day.

This had to be the most i have erver walked in a 3 day period..I am very sore but happy..


Insane-----out


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

cool report! I almost went to Iowa this year to bird hunt, but the trip fell through. Maybe next year. Were you hunting public land?


----------



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

No we had access to about 5,000 acres across 3 counties in southwest Iowa.My brother has tons of buddies who has land and one 800 acre parcel has never been hunted until we did on Friday..It was too big for the 3 of us with only one dog,i'm sure we walked over alot of birds.


----------

